# two remotes on TV2



## loopdriller (Feb 6, 2012)

On a VIP722k installed in January, I have a 20.1 and 6.3 remote configured for two TV2. One was in kitchen and one in a bedroom. Only used one tv at a time. A replacement receiver was installed in February, and now I can't get both remotes to work. Both are set to same channel, but only the last one configured will work.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

When on the system info screen (Press Menu twice) use the 21.0 remote to set the remote address. Note on the screen if it's UHF A or UHF B. Then on the 6.3 remote open the battery cover and make sure the slider switch is set to A or B to correspond with what the 21.0 is. Program the 6.3 to the same address and try, they should both be working now.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What band is the remote set to? Check by pressing the system info button on the front of the receiver. They need to be on the same address, and band to work together. For the 21.0, Band A is odd numbers, and Band B is even numbers. The 6.3 has a switch next to the batteries that determines the band.

To change the remote address, hold SAT on the remote, press any number 1-15 on the keypad, press #, and then press record a couple times.

*EDIT* gtal98 beat me to it. Go with his suggestion


----------



## loopdriller (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The 21.1 was on "16" so B band. The 6.3 switch was on A band. Moved to B, set program, and both work perfect.


----------

